# brasero



## nedry (Sep 11, 2017)

hi during a compile of sysutils/brasero i get the following error:

```
root@freebsd10:/usr/ports/sysutils/brasero # make install clean

===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on executable: itstool - found
===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on executable: update-mime-database - found
===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
===>   brasero-3.12.1_1 depends on package: gvfs>=0 - not found
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on package: docbook-xsl>=0 - found
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on executable: xsltproc - found
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so)
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libsoup-gnome-2.4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsoup-gnome-2.4.so)
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libgcrypt.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.so)
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libgcr-base-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgcr-base-3.so)
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libsecret-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsecret-1.so)
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libavahi-client.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libavahi-client.so)
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libcdio_paranoia.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcdio_paranoia.so)
===>   gvfs-1.26.3_6 depends on shared library: libgdata.so - not found
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on package: uhttpmock>0 - found
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on executable: g-ir-scanner - found
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on shared library: libsoup-2.4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsoup-2.4.so)
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on shared library: libjson-glib-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjson-glib-1.0.so)
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on shared library: libp11-kit.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libp11-kit.so)
===>   libgdata-0.17.8 depends on shared library: libgoa-1.0.so - not found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on package: docbook-xsl>=0 - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on executable: g-ir-scanner - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on executable: xsltproc - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   gnome-online-accounts-3.24.1 depends on shared library: libwebkit2gtk-4.0.so - not found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on package: geoclue>=2.4.3 - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ruby23 - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/clang40 - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on executable: g-ir-scanner - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libGL.so - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libEGL.so - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri3proto.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdamage.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins-bad>=1.4 - found
===>   webkit2-gtk3-2.16.6 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins-gl>=1.4 - not found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on package: gstreamer1>=1.4.0 - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on package: iso-codes>=0 - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on package: orc>=0.4.16 - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins>=1.4.0 - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on executable: g-ir-scanner - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libGL.so - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libGLESv2.so - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libEGL.so - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri3proto.pc - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri3proto.pc - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins-bad>=1.4 - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on package: gstreamer1-plugins>=1.4 - found
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on shared library: libgstreamer-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgstreamer-1.0.so)
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on shared library: liborc-0.4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liborc-0.4.so)
===>   gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.12.2 depends on shared library: libgraphene-1.0.so - not found
===>  Staging for graphene-1.6.0_1
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on package: py3?-gobject3>=0 - found
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.6 - found
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on executable: python3 - found
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so)
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>   Generating temporary packing list
[0/1] /usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal install /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/meson-private/install.dat
Installing src/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0
Stripping target 'src/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0'
Installing src/Graphene-1.0.gir to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/share/gir-1.0/Graphene-1.0.gir
Installing src/Graphene-1.0.typelib to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/girepository-1.0/Graphene-1.0.typelib
Installing src/tests/box to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/box
Stripping target 'src/tests/box'
Installing src/tests/euler to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/euler
Stripping target 'src/tests/euler'
Installing src/tests/frustum to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/frustum
Stripping target 'src/tests/frustum'
Installing src/tests/matrix to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/matrix
Stripping target 'src/tests/matrix'
Installing src/tests/plane to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/plane
Stripping target 'src/tests/plane'
Installing src/tests/point to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/point
Stripping target 'src/tests/point'
Installing src/tests/point3d to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/point3d
Stripping target 'src/tests/point3d'
Installing src/tests/quad to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/quad
Stripping target 'src/tests/quad'
Installing src/tests/quaternion to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/quaternion
Stripping target 'src/tests/quaternion'
Installing src/tests/ray to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/ray
Stripping target 'src/tests/ray'
Installing src/tests/rect to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/rect
Stripping target 'src/tests/rect'
Installing src/tests/simd to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/simd
Stripping target 'src/tests/simd'
Installing src/tests/size to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/size
Stripping target 'src/tests/size'
Installing src/tests/sphere to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/sphere
Stripping target 'src/tests/sphere'
Installing src/tests/triangle to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/triangle
Stripping target 'src/tests/triangle'
Installing src/tests/vec2 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/vec2
Stripping target 'src/tests/vec2'
Installing src/tests/vec3 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/vec3
Stripping target 'src/tests/vec3'
Installing src/tests/vec4 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/vec4
Stripping target 'src/tests/vec4'
Installing graphene-box.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-euler.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-frustum.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-macros.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-matrix.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-plane.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-point.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-point3d.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-quad.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-quaternion.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-ray.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-rect.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-size.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-sphere.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-triangle.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-types.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-vec2.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-vec3.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-vec4.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-version-macros.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-gobject.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-simd4f.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-simd4x4f.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-config.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/graphene-1.0/include
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-version.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-1.0.pc to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-gobject-1.0.pc to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig
Running custom install script '/usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal gtkdoc --sourcedir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0 --builddir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build --subdir=doc --headerdirs=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src@@/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src --mainfile=graphene-docs.xml --modulename=graphene --mode=auto --scanargs=--rebuild-types@@--ignore-decorators=_GRAPHENE_PUBLIC@@--ignore-headers=config.h graphene.h graphene-alloc-private.h graphene-bench-utils.h graphene-config.h graphene-line-segment-private.h graphene-macros.h graphene-private.h graphene-test-compat.h graphene-version-macros.h graphene-vectors-private.h --gobjects-types-file=graphene.types --fixxrefargs=--html-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/glib@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/gobject --html-assets=rectangle-intersection.png@@rectangle-union.png@@rectangle.png@@triangle-barycentric.png --cflags=-I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/. -I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src/. -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include --ldflags=-lgraphene-1.0 -Lsrc -L/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src -Wl,-rpath,src -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl --cc=cc --ld=cc'
Building documentation for graphene
[1;31m
Error in gtkdoc helper script:[0m
'gtkdoc-scangobj' failed with status 1
Shared object "libgraphene-1.0.so.0" not found, required by "graphene-scan"
Scan failed: 

Failed to run install script '/usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal gtkdoc --sourcedir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0 --builddir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build --subdir=doc --headerdirs=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src@@/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src --mainfile=graphene-docs.xml --modulename=graphene --mode=auto --scanargs=--rebuild-types@@--ignore-decorators=_GRAPHENE_PUBLIC@@--ignore-headers=config.h graphene.h graphene-alloc-private.h graphene-bench-utils.h graphene-config.h graphene-line-segment-private.h graphene-macros.h graphene-private.h graphene-test-compat.h graphene-version-macros.h graphene-vectors-private.h --gobjects-types-file=graphene.types --fixxrefargs=--html-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/glib@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/gobject --html-assets=rectangle-intersection.png@@rectangle-union.png@@rectangle.png@@triangle-barycentric.png --cflags=-I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/. -I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src/. -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include --ldflags=-lgraphene-1.0 -Lsrc -L/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src -Wl,-rpath,src -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl --cc=cc --ld=cc'
FAILED: install 
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal install /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/meson-private/install.dat
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphene
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphene
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/gstreamer1-plugins-gl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/webkit2-gtk3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/webkit2-gtk3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/gnome-online-accounts
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libgdata
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2017)

Turn off GTKDOC on graphics/graphene.


----------



## nedry (Sep 12, 2017)

i tried to compile without GTKDOC just as you said todo, but i get this error:

```
root@freebsd10:/usr/ports/graphics/graphene # make install clean

===>  Staging for graphene-1.6.0_1
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on package: py3?-gobject3>=0 - found
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.6 - found
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on executable: python3 - found
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so)
===>   graphene-1.6.0_1 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>   Generating temporary packing list
[0/1] /usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal install /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/meson-private/install.dat
Installing src/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0
Stripping target 'src/libgraphene-1.0.so.0.600.0'
Installing src/Graphene-1.0.gir to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/share/gir-1.0/Graphene-1.0.gir
Installing src/Graphene-1.0.typelib to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/girepository-1.0/Graphene-1.0.typelib
Installing src/tests/box to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/box
Stripping target 'src/tests/box'
Installing src/tests/euler to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/euler
Stripping target 'src/tests/euler'
Installing src/tests/frustum to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/frustum
Stripping target 'src/tests/frustum'
Installing src/tests/matrix to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/matrix
Stripping target 'src/tests/matrix'
Installing src/tests/plane to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/plane
Stripping target 'src/tests/plane'
Installing src/tests/point to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/point
Stripping target 'src/tests/point'
Installing src/tests/point3d to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/point3d
Stripping target 'src/tests/point3d'
Installing src/tests/quad to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/quad
Stripping target 'src/tests/quad'
Installing src/tests/quaternion to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/quaternion
Stripping target 'src/tests/quaternion'
Installing src/tests/ray to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/ray
Stripping target 'src/tests/ray'
Installing src/tests/rect to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/rect
Stripping target 'src/tests/rect'
Installing src/tests/simd to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/simd
Stripping target 'src/tests/simd'
Installing src/tests/size to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/size
Stripping target 'src/tests/size'
Installing src/tests/sphere to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/sphere
Stripping target 'src/tests/sphere'
Installing src/tests/triangle to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/triangle
Stripping target 'src/tests/triangle'
Installing src/tests/vec2 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/vec2
Stripping target 'src/tests/vec2'
Installing src/tests/vec3 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/vec3
Stripping target 'src/tests/vec3'
Installing src/tests/vec4 to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/installed-tests/graphene-1.0/vec4
Stripping target 'src/tests/vec4'
Installing graphene-box.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-euler.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-frustum.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-macros.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-matrix.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-plane.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-point.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-point3d.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-quad.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-quaternion.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-ray.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-rect.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-size.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-sphere.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-triangle.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-types.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-vec2.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-vec3.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-vec4.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-version-macros.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-gobject.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-simd4f.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene-simd4x4f.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing graphene.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-config.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/graphene-1.0/include
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-version.h to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/include/graphene-1.0
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-1.0.pc to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig
Installing /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/graphene-gobject-1.0.pc to /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/stage/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig
Running custom install script '/usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal gtkdoc --sourcedir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0 --builddir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build --subdir=doc --headerdirs=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src@@/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src --mainfile=graphene-docs.xml --modulename=graphene --mode=auto --scanargs=--rebuild-types@@--ignore-decorators=_GRAPHENE_PUBLIC@@--ignore-headers=config.h graphene.h graphene-alloc-private.h graphene-bench-utils.h graphene-config.h graphene-line-segment-private.h graphene-macros.h graphene-private.h graphene-test-compat.h graphene-version-macros.h graphene-vectors-private.h --gobjects-types-file=graphene.types --fixxrefargs=--html-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/glib@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/gobject --html-assets=rectangle-intersection.png@@rectangle-union.png@@rectangle.png@@triangle-barycentric.png --cflags=-I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/. -I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src/. -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include --ldflags=-lgraphene-1.0 -Lsrc -L/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src -Wl,-rpath,src -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl --cc=cc --ld=cc'
Building documentation for graphene
[1;31m
Error in gtkdoc helper script:[0m
'gtkdoc-scangobj' failed with status 1
Shared object "libgraphene-1.0.so.0" not found, required by "graphene-scan"
Scan failed: 

Failed to run install script '/usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal gtkdoc --sourcedir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0 --builddir=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build --subdir=doc --headerdirs=/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src@@/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src --mainfile=graphene-docs.xml --modulename=graphene --mode=auto --scanargs=--rebuild-types@@--ignore-decorators=_GRAPHENE_PUBLIC@@--ignore-headers=config.h graphene.h graphene-alloc-private.h graphene-bench-utils.h graphene-config.h graphene-line-segment-private.h graphene-macros.h graphene-private.h graphene-test-compat.h graphene-version-macros.h graphene-vectors-private.h --gobjects-types-file=graphene.types --fixxrefargs=--html-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/glib@@--extra-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html/gobject --html-assets=rectangle-intersection.png@@rectangle-union.png@@rectangle.png@@triangle-barycentric.png --cflags=-I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src/. -I/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/src/. -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include --ldflags=-lgraphene-1.0 -Lsrc -L/usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/src -Wl,-rpath,src -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl --cc=cc --ld=cc'
FAILED: install 
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 /usr/local/bin/meson --internal install /usr/ports/graphics/graphene/work/graphene-1.6.0/_build/meson-private/install.dat
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphene
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphene
root@freebsd10:/usr/ports/graphics/graphene # exit

exit

Script done on Tue Sep 12 13:51:39 2017
[code]
```
[/code]


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh, try doing a `make clean`, you may still have some left-overs from the previously failed builds.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 12, 2017)

nedry said:


> i tried to compile without GTKDOC just as you said todo, but i get this error:


Run `make clean` first or turning it off won't have any effect.


----------



## nedry (Sep 12, 2017)

great thanks working


----------

